# Any truth to CAAD10 shortage?



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

I heard over @ Bike Forums that Cannondale has a big shortage on CAAD10s...I'm buying a CAAD10 3 Ultegra in early July, was wondering if anyone has heard anything conclusive about the supposed shortage? Am I going to have to wait many weeks on end to get it? Are they even available still?

*UPDATE*: LBS reports *ZERO* black CAAD10 3's available to order from Cannondale  Told me I'll have to wait until August/September to order a 2013 CAAD10.

*UPDATE #2*: Welp, I ended up finding out that REI had a white/red CAAD10 3 in stock (my LBS doesnt stock 10-3's) and went to check it out (having not liked the colors from the online picture on cdale's site) but really liked it in person. Went over to my LBS and bought one, they said I should have it in my hands by Wednesday/Thursday!


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

2013 model is right around the corner you might run into shortage depending on your size.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

zamboni said:


> 2013 model is right around the corner you might run into shortage depending on your size.


Any idea the exact month/time the 2013 models will be out? I heard they're not changing much, and the prices might go up again...


----------



## nismo73 (Jul 29, 2009)

Probably all manufacturers are in the middle of '13 production, so whatever is in warehouse stock is what there's to choose from right now. 

LBS should be able to check what's in stock. They won't know '13 details until dealer rep stops by with a dealer catalog for the shop-maybe late August???


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

FPSDavid said:


> Any idea the exact month/time the 2013 models will be out? I heard they're not changing much, and the prices might go up again...


The price increase is vary from $50 to $100 and this was based on previous year models, if you see the color you like I would jump on it or wait for next year model and who knows what color Cannondale will ofers for 2013.


----------



## tednugent (Apr 26, 2010)

I have heard the same rumor, due to a mild winter (at least in the Northeast).... people have been buying during the winter and riding in the winter.... my boss still hasn't recieved his mountain bike he ordered in February


----------



## Pinkbullet3 (Jul 27, 2011)

We should just raid the factories making the frames right now. I can't f_ing wait anymore to see what next years' frames will look like... >.<


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Pretty much all manufacturers/brands are out of bikes. Scott has been out since March. I think most are just waiting for 2013 now...sometime in august-september.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

PlatyPius said:


> Pretty much all manufacturers/brands are out of bikes. Scott has been out since March. I think most are just waiting for 2013 now...sometime in august-september.


Damn, hope I don't have to wait till Aug/Sept! I'd try to buy now, but I can't afford yet, and my LBS has a sale in early July (which happens to be when I can afford too).


----------



## zamboni (Sep 11, 2003)

FPSDavid said:


> Damn, hope I don't have to wait till Aug/Sept! I'd try to buy now, but I can't afford yet, and my LBS has a sale in early July (which happens to be when I can afford too).


Ask the shop if they have a lay away program.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

zamboni said:


> Ask the shop if they have a lay away program.


I emailed them over a week ago asking if they'd let me order early if there was going to be stock issues, but they never replied.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Damnit, I went in today to hopefully buy it and they report 0 inventory available to order on a black CAAD10 3


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Ryan22 said:


> the prices might go up again.


So I've heard. At least I'll have the extra time to compensate for that.


----------



## PlatyPius (Feb 1, 2009)

Ryan22 said:


> the prices might go up again.


The prices are already going up from what I hear.... One of my competitors is selling over msrp due to the shortage of bikes.


----------



## FPSDavid (Apr 14, 2012)

Welp, I ended up finding out that REI had a white/red CAAD10 3 in stock (my LBS doesnt stock 10-3's) and went to check it out (having not liked the colors from the online picture on cdale's site) but really liked it in person. Went over to my LBS and bought one, they said I should have it in my hands by Wednesday/Thursday!


----------

